
Is anyone else interested in fighting climate change as a software developer? - pablooliva
I created an app for sharing checklists and I then used this app to create a step-by-step guide for a process for finding work as a dev fighting climate change: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;voice.ch.ckl.st&#x2F;how-i-am-fighting-climate-change-as-a-software-developer&#x2F;
======
powerbroker
I've been writing code to feedback to electricity consumer's in Texas the
degree to which renewables are present on the grid. Little things like setting
the dishwasher to delay operation until peak wind % time, helps. In Texas,
this time falls between 1-4AM, depending on the weather.

------
tmig
IMHO as a software developer, one should always keep power consumption in
mind. Optimizing whatever can be optimized.

------
70122-_6
Yep, and I have the perfect way to-do it. I just don`t have your
tutanota.email ?

